# Ooffice startet nicht mehr

## michael_w

Hallo,

seit gestern startet Openoffice (oofffice-bin) nicht mehr.

```

michael@thor ~ $ ooffice

Xlib: sequence lost (0x10000 > 0x13) in reply type 0x0!

```

Neubauen von ooffice-bin und xorg-x11 hat keine Besserung gebracht!

Einer ne Idee?

----------

## l3u

revdep-rebuild?

----------

## michael_w

 *Libby wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild?

 

durchgeführt und bringt keine Lösung des Problems. revdep baut 4 belanglose gnomepakete neu und gut ist.

Mhh, weitere Ideen? Auf bugs.gentoo.org ist auch nix brauchbares zu finden.

----------

## michael_w

Das ist vielleicht ein Mist! Nachdem ich gestern Nachmittag bis irgendwann in der Nacht Oo aus den Sourcen erfolgreich gebaut habe, startet es zwar, aber mehr als das rechteckige Logo in der Mitte des Screens kommt nicht zustande, und dann der obige Fehler..... ;(

Hat den keiner ne Idee?

----------

## michael_w

Hmm, schienbar hat keiner mehr ne Idee. Weiß jemand wer das Paket, also Oo-bin für x86, betreut (oder wie ich das herausfinde)?

----------

## nikaya

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand wer das Paket, also Oo-bin für x86, betreut (oder wie ich das herausfinde)?

 

Schau mal im Changelog:http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/app-office/openoffice-bin/ChangeLog

Es sind mehrere Devs daran beteiligt.Für stable x86 taucht da immer der Name von "Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org>" auf.Am häufigsten ist der Name von "Andreas Proschofsky <suka@gentoo.org>" zu finden.

----------

## michael_w

Tja, Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org> hatte ich schon angeschrieben. Er ist nach eigener Aussage nicht dafür zuständig. Ich werds mal bei Andreas Proschofsky <suka@gentoo.org> versuchen.

----------

